# Rezoning



## cfrazier4 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello all

I bought a house that came with an irrigation system and would like some feedback on moving one of the zones.

I currently have 2 zones that sit within inches of eachother, previous owner had shrubs but neglected them so starting over. Ive drawn out a map to move 1 of the zones into the remainder of the yard and my question is would you go with 1 zone for 11 sprinklers or split it into 2 zones? Currently there are 10 sprinklers, all 10-15' adjustable circle spray, on the zone and im getting good water pressure. Im wanting to run 9 of that style sprinker and 2 will be rotary style with a range of 30'. Curious if i would see a drastic water pressure drop using the rotary style and the increased distance of 3/4 pvc pipe id be running. The over all length ive mapped it at is 261' to the farthest sprinkler....hopefully the image attached of my crude outline. Thanks all


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'm not exactly sure what you are asking, but you can figure out the gpm required for each zone based off the sprinklers and nozzles. Then make sure your pipe can handle the flow rate by checking pressure loss tables or online calculators. You can resize your pipe as required. Before all that you should know your supply gpm and pressure.


----------

